# Here is one of my new calandar's...



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

Each month has a different kitty with a different hat on, so adorable.

January: and February:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

How adorable! I've always loved cats in hats!!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I love it 

I have one of one of just black cats.


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

heston said:


> Each month has a different kitty with a different hat on, so adorable.
> 
> January: and February:
> 
> ...


Here is March:


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

heston said:


> Here is March:
> 
> View attachment 49170


Here is April: Isn't that Easter Bonnet adorable.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Omg. I need that in my office. It would compliment my kitty post-it holder so well.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, precious!


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

heston said:


> Here is April: Isn't that Easter Bonnet adorable.
> 
> View attachment 52009









Here is May, love the sombrero, did I spell that right.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Awww so cuuute xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

heston, are these photos that you took? 

They're all so cute!


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

spirite said:


> heston, are these photos that you took?
> 
> They're all so cute!


No they are from a Cat in the Hat calendar. They are adorable.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Heston....Inquiring minds want to know....Where's June at??!!


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

10cats2dogs said:


> Heston....Inquiring minds want to know....Where's June at??!!


I thought I posted it yesterday, here it is again:









June, it is a twofer


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Heston, Thank You!
Two kitties in a Hat!
I love this one! It looks like they're holding paws!


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

10cats2dogs said:


> Heston, Thank You!
> Two kitties in a Hat!
> I love this one! It looks like they're holding paws!


Here is July:


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol, July cat looks verryyy unhappy. She says "Get this hat off me or I will mess you up real bad". :lol:


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

heston said:


> Here is July:
> 
> View attachment 63153


Here is August


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ooooo! August's Picture is so CUTE!!


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

heston said:


> Here is August
> View attachment 67466


Unfortunately I am unable to post the other months, for some reason the uploading just won't work and I don't know why.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Heston, in another thread, I had to make two posts, to get the two pics, I wanted to show...actually show up!!


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

10cats2dogs said:


> Heston, in another thread, I had to make two posts, to get the two pics, I wanted to show...actually show up!!


Yes I tried doing the two posts but it still didn't work. Each time I tried uploading a pic, it just kept telling me to click on a pic which I already did several times. Something is way wrong.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Heston, for the prior months...January thru August is showing up...
Are you trying to post the months ahead??
Sharon


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

10cats2dogs said:


> Heston, for the prior months...January thru August is showing up...
> Are you trying to post the months ahead??
> Sharon


Yes I wanted to post Sept. thru Dec.


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

This is Sept.






Another twofer.


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

Her is October








This is November






my birth month :razz:


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

And finally here is December:







What an adorable Santa.


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

heston said:


> Yes I wanted to post Sept. thru Dec.


I finally got them all here, enjoy these cuties.


----------

